# Paddy Jones



## Mumbles274 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi heard this on radio last night

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/b01jcm7r

about Paddy Jones, would love to find out more but a quick google this morning doesn't turn up much, anyone know much or have any links I can read, and with her photography on?

Cheers

nb put in photography rather than radio/tv etc as thought might get more interest from people that might know


----------



## Greebo (Jun 1, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> Hi heard this on radio last night
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/player/b01jcm7r
> 
> ...


She doesn't exist, it's part of a spoof series.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 1, 2012)

Doh 

still made me laugh


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 1, 2012)

prob better to move to tv radio then!!!!


----------

